# Easter Menu.



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi for those of you that are attending my Easter rally,and wish to participate in an evening meal at the local pub( 10 mins walk) Here is the menu.
Can you chose what you would like to eat ,then pm me with your choice. We all had a great meal and evening last year. Thanks Lin.
Sorry! Pete scanned the menu 1 upside down! I have added a revision.


----------

